
SICP Distilled - tosh
http://www.sicpdistilled.com/
======
scarecrowbob
I started reading SICP for the first time over the weekend. I've been
developing software for the last 5 years or so with a lot of ad hoc knowledge
(Im self taught and mostly do PHP or Ruby based web projects), but I feel like
lisp is interesting.

The concepts are familiar, but it feels more abstract in a nice and useful
way.

I started with the videos, but they were wayyyyy too slow. Then I was reading
the html version of the text. But this version is quite good. I am not yet
sure what the differences between common lisp, closure, and scheme look like,
(I'm still early in the book) but I think that this distilled version is
marginally easier to follow.

------
akamaka
This looks great, thanks for sharing.

Has anyone tried doing SICP in several different languages, and have thoughts
on how Clojure compares to others?

------
lani1
I'd funded a kick starter campaign a couple of years back, wonder I'd this is
that

